# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  آبل تزيح الستار رسميًا عن شاشتها المتقدمة Apple Pro Display XDR، وتكلف 4999$

## mohamed73

لقد إعتقد الكثيرون أنه كان قرارًا خاطئًا من شركة آبل التوقف عن إنشاء  شاشات Thnderbolt Display. هذا لأن هذه الشاشات كانت رائعة من حيث لونها  وتصميمها مما يجعلها تتناسب مع منتجات آبل الأخرى. والخبر السار هو أن شركة  آبل قررت اليوم العودة إلى سوق الشاشات من جديد. في مؤتمرها السنوي للمطورين WWDC 2019 الذي أقيم اليوم، قامت شركة آبل  بإزاحة الستار رسميًا عن شاشتها الجديدة Apple Pro Display XDR. وجدير  بالذكر أننا لم نتفاجأ بذلك، فقد كانت هناك بالفعل تقارير في وقت سابق من  هذا العام لمحت إلى أن شركة آبل تخطط لإطلاق شاشة جديدة خاصة بها، والآن  إتضح أن تلك التقارير كانت صحيحة. شاشة Apple Pro Display XDR الجديدة من شركة آبل تمتاز بحجم 32 إنش  وبدقة 6K. نحن نعتقد بأنه لن يحتاج الكثير من الناس إلى مثل هذه الشاشة  العالية الدقة، ولكن كما يوحي إسمها، فقد تم تخصيصها للمحترفين. ووفقا لشركة آبل، فقد ذكرت أن شاشتها الجديدة Apple Pro Display XDR  تستخدم نظامًا للإضاءة الخلفية المباشرة مع مجموعة كبيرة من مصابيح LED  التي تنتج 1000 شمعة أثناء السطوع الكامل و1600 شمعة في السطوع الأقصى.  وبفضل النظام الحراري المتقدم المستخدم في هذه الشاشة والتصميم الشبكي في  الشاشة نفسها، فبإمكان شاشة Apple Pro Display XDR إستخدام 1000 شمعة من  السطوع لفترة طويلة جدًا، وهو أمر لم يكن ممكنًا من قبل.  لسوء الحظ، شاشة Apple Pro Display XDR لن تكون رخيصة على الإطلاق، فهي  ستكلف 4999 دولار أمريكي. وسيكون هناك حامل Pro Stand منفصل بمبلغ 999  دولار أمريكي يتيح للمستخدمين المزيد من التخصيص عندما يتعلق الأمر بضبط  الإرتفاع والإمالة. وقبل الختام، نود أن نشير إلى أنه تقرر إطلاق شاشة  Apple Pro Displat XDR الجديدة في خريف هذا العام.

----------

